# Helloooo



## Newage (Jan 4, 2019)

New member


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family, @Newage ~ so glad to have you here!*


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there! How're you? Welcome. Good way to start the new year...


----------



## Newage (Jan 4, 2019)

I feel welcomed! I’m actually quite young but looking to get relationship advice as I noticed a negative trend with me despite maturing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Newage said:


> I feel welcomed! I’m actually quite young but looking to get relationship advice as I noticed a negative trend with me despite


*"Negative trend?"*


----------



## Newage (Jan 4, 2019)

arbitrator said:


> *"Negative trend?"*




Wrong word to use sorry. I just posted my thread I explained my issue better there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

